

Researchers claim hydrogen energy advance - sambeau
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-29168382

======
sambeau
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8307559)

